# Linear press build!



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Finally getting around to this build. Ordered all the materials and parts needed to build it and they all showed up tonight. Got all my machines set up, squared, and leveled for work to begin tomorrow morning. Can't wait to start. I will be posting pictures throughout the entire process and will be more than willing to help anyone out and answer any question that you may have.


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Cant wait to see it. Take pictures during progress... and, post them for us to drool over. Best of luck with the assembly process!


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Buckwild13
When you have time could you PM me your parts list with part numbers , Thanks


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm getting ready to build one too. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

update had a couple hours to do some work tonight and here are some pics drilling and tapping the hand wheel and adding the detent into the threaded rod took most of my time to get it squared and everything lined up properly but well worth it holds the acme rod tight and will make for a very strong connection between the hand wheel and rod and doing it this way will also keep the wheel set screw from slipping and causing damage


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

last one for the night


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I will post a list of parts and numbers tomorrow for everyone to see


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

update


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

more pics


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

looks real good! ……………….but, how short of a ata bow can you press ? some day some friend. friend of a friend , a friends dad or someone will have a x-bow 
they won't pressed . average x-bow 20"ata . so maybe a bolt on square tube attachment on the fixed end ? just saying . i was to lazy (and cheep) to build one
from scratch so i used the harbor freight square jack . the bonus was the 3 piece telescoping design that allows me to press a wide range of ata bows. 
something to think about anyway


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks good bearing works good can't wait to see it all done


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow its really coming together Fast, keep the pic's !!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice . will be looking for the finished project ..


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

just getting ready to head out to the garage and finish up the fab adding the fingers and finishing the leg extensions and everything will be done aside from powder coating and waiting on the handle to show up it had was back ordered


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I will say that I am glad that I took the time to double check the nut alignment on the extension arm before I welded it the first time I used a micrometer and checked it tacked it into place then ran the acme rod into it and by the time it was at the other end of the ext arm it was hitting inside the tube so I cut the tack welds off and left the acme rod in place and used wedges to center it again and then tacked it back in place and ran it in the press to make sure it didn't bind and it worked perfect


----------



## Jhcv (Mar 25, 2015)

Great press man. This is very similar to my plan. You might can answer 2 things for me. How long is your linear tubes and what it the minimum in width between finger mounts when all the way in and max when out? We are trying to build a press to help our tourney shooters. We have from 41" at a target bows to 24" at a youth bows. Again looks great


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Tag this


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

tagged


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

full press is 23" and full extension is 51 1/4" so this press should handle just about everything


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

pics


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

buckwild13 said:


> full press is 23" and full extension is 51 1/4" so this press should handle just about everything


well, unless you hate crossbows ? i would cut it down 4'' to 19"-47 1/4" before paint


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Great job


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

nothing against crossbows but this is a personal press and the people that I do work for don't use them so I wont be cutting my press down... if it comes to that and I need a press that will do crossbows ill just make another one I enjoyed making this one so I wont have a problem making another


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks it turned out great im so happy I finally built one


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

rough sketch of the measurements that I used to make mine


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

parts list
Mcmaster-carr
acme hex nut 94815a034....x4
square-flange bearing 6494k32.....x1
wear-resistant slippery tape 76445a743....x1
2" nestable tubing 6 foot long 4931t108......x1
1 3/4" nestable tubing 6 foot long 4931t107......x1
1018 carbon steel precision acme rod 99030a075.......x1

grizzly
cast iron handwheel 6" h3189.....x1
chromed handle 4"x3/8"-16 h3205.....x1


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

my advice I built my press a little on the heavy duty side you could use smaller tubing and smaller acme rod and nuts and match the flange bearing to those sizes and this will probably save a little money I would also say go with a 7" or 8" handwheel I think the 6" handwheel is to small I would like to have a larger one but my press is done so I wont be changing it I also want to say that I built this press with a couple tools, drill press, angle die grinder, grinder, cut off saw, mig welder and a dremel before I started working I squared and leveled every tool and machine I used so make sure you square everything properly and level everything before you make any cuts or welds this will save you time and money also tack things into place and recheck square then weld one side at a time and allow to cool before you weld again this will help minimize tube warping I also picked up a 90 degree clamp from harbor freight for like $10 this was a huge help when squaring up the tubing and holding it into place while I tacked everything into place then I welded one side allowed to cool flipped the clamp and welded the other side hope this helps


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Really nice Press !!! Thanks for posting the parts list , I will be ordering mine next week.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Is the slippery tape thin enough to fit between the beatable tubes, or did you use it somewhere else?


----------



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

How easy does it press the bow does it take much force?


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

I got the tape for inside the tube to make things slide easier the tape is .007 thick so yes and im sure after powder coat it will be just enough to make it smooth as butter it may have to be double up thickness wise but we will see when it gets powder coated you can get different thicknesses I went with this just because I didn't know how much room I was going to have after powder coat and I have not pressed a bow yet but it should take much force at all


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Just have them watch how much powder coat they put on If they put it on heavy you will have trouble getting it to go together . Explain to them how it goes together .


----------



## old school junk (Mar 29, 2015)

Where did you get the press fingers? Do you have any available for sale?


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

Tagged


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Finger system cam from 92safari and im in the works of making a slightly different set of fingers to use I like these fingers but I want another set for past parallel bows they will be interchangeable with the current finger system and I will be powder coating it so ill make sure to spray a thin layer on the extension arm I am also working on getting the flange bearing mount made and the mount for the acme nut on the extension arm for future use a couple friends are now wanting me to build them presses so im getting the hard parts cut out on a cnc machine to make assembly go a lot faster and take less time so I dont have to fab those parts again and will also make the press fit together without any binding


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

did you use double nuts on the extension arm plate( one on the inside and one on the outside of the plate) or was it needed?? thanks


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Single nut no need for double just make sure you have a good solid weld and you will be fine


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

did you enjoy making it enough to make me one lol?


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

if your paying for materials and shipping


----------



## Spierce1985 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for such detailed photos and explinations, This press looks excellent!!! add me to the line of guys who want to pay to have you build me one


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

update working with a couple guys on a few parts for the press waiting on him at this point I have not forgot about you guys


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Tag


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Draw Board Attachments


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

another picture


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

handle finally came in all fab work is done just needs some powder to make it look better


----------



## maxxis312 (Nov 19, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## RobColella (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks great, Buckwild. I need to add draw board attachments to mine.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

In for later


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

tagged


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Finally got around to getting my press powder coated! So here is a pic before final assembly i will post pics later tonight after i get the last coat of plasti dip on the fingers


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

it's looking really good!


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

buckwild13 said:


> Finger system cam from 92safari and im in the works of making a slightly different set of fingers to use I like these fingers but I want another set for past parallel bows they will be interchangeable with the current finger system and I will be powder coating it so ill make sure to spray a thin layer on the extension arm I am also working on getting the flange bearing mount made and the mount for the acme nut on the extension arm for future use a couple friends are now wanting me to build them presses so im getting the hard parts cut out on a cnc machine to make assembly go a lot faster and take less time so I dont have to fab those parts again and will also make the press fit together without any binding


Great Job!! If you keep the same 1" center mounting set up for the fingers: you can always change the profile to try different things, but you'll find that these fingers work great on past parallel/preloaded bows.. Have fun.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Another pic


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

So after using the press for the first time I want to make one suggestion. Use a larger hand wheel. The 6 inch is to small I would say 7 or 8 would be the way to go.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol.. yeah. That's why I build slide adjustable arms. No real cranking unless tearing down a bow; plus do xbows with same press. Wheels are cool though.., and like you said; now you've built one


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Good looking press the Red black and chrome is a good combination !!!!


----------



## Blacksheep7 (Sep 19, 2014)

Following for later.


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Its not bad when you have to do small adjustments to a bow but when your doing a tear down and or rebuild and have to move the press arm in and out that much is where you notice that a 6 inch had wheel is way to small


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

What did the powder coat job cost you?...if you don't mind me asking...


----------

